# HGVC SeaWorld and Flamingo Maintenance Fees for the last ten years



## alwysonvac (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought this might be helpful for some of the newbies and lurkers  


*Maintenance Fees for HGVC SEAWORLD (OSII) Two Bedroom Gold from 2003 to 2012*


```
YEAR	OE	  RE	 TAX	  SUB	ARDA	DUES	  SA	TOTAL	Increase
2003	$392.17	$66.04	$115.00	$573.21	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$661.21	$0.00
2004	$404.03	$69.35	$94.55	$567.93	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$655.93	-$5.28
2005	$420.02	$72.92	$91.68	$584.62	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$672.62	$16.69
2006	$435.40	$70.43	$92.01	$597.84	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$685.84	$13.22
2007	$553.48	$78.38	$115.48	$747.34	$3.00	$90.00	$0.00	$840.34	$154.50
2008	$553.50	$110.87	$100.89	$765.26	$3.00	$90.00	$0.00	$858.26	$17.92
2009	$568.31	$119.43	$92.78	$780.52	$3.00	$95.00	$0.00	$878.52	$20.26
2010	$596.79	$126.59	$117.16	$840.54	$3.00	$99.00	$0.00	$942.54	$64.02
2011	$602.46	$138.62	$117.16	$858.24	$3.00	$114.00	$0.00	$975.24	$32.70
2012	$610.60	$186.39	$78.11	$875.10	$3.00	$119.00	$0.00	$997.10	$21.86
```

NOTE: There was dramatic increase of insurance cost in Florida which impacted the 2007 Maintenance Fee. 


*Maintenance Fees for HGVC FLAMINGO One Bedroom Platinum from 2003 to 2012*


```
YEAR	OE	  RE	 TAX	  SUB	ARDA	 DUES	  SA	TOTAL	Increase
2003	$431.46	$62.32	$31.52	$525.30	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$613.30	$0.00
2004	$433.63	$67.59	$33.70	$534.92	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$622.92	$9.62
2005	$442.44	$72.40	$34.40	$549.24	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$637.24	$14.32
2006	$451.21	$77.67	$35.52	$564.40	$3.00	$85.00	$0.00	$652.40	$15.16
2007	$470.62	$89.41	$37.99	$598.02	$3.00	$90.00	$59.80	$750.82	$98.42
2008	$501.59	$105.74	$38.21	$645.54	$3.00	$90.00	$96.20	$834.74	$83.92
2009	$539.78	$100.56	$41.79	$682.13	$3.00	$95.00	$95.33	$875.46	$40.72
2010	$546.51	$119.11	$49.09	$714.71	$3.00	$99.00	$0.00	$816.71	-$58.75
2011	$557.44	$129.93	$44.04	$731.41	$3.00	$114.00	$0.00	$848.41	$31.70
2012	$565.26	$141.56	$26.97	$733.79	$3.00	$119.00	$0.00	$855.79	$7.38
```

NOTE: There was a Special Assessment added to the Maintenance Fees in 2007, 2008 & 2009.


*Legend*
OE = Operating Expense
RE = Reserve Fee
TAX = Real Estate Tax
Sub = Subtotal (OE + RE + TAX)
ARDA = Voluntary ARDA
DUES = Club Dues (currently $119 for US & Canada and $154 International)
SA = Special Assessment

NOTE: For multi-week owners Annual Club Dues are paid only once (not for each week).


----------



## piyooshj (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks. For flamingo 2010 onwards it never went back to 2006 + 2-3% annual increments. It should have gone back to ~700 which it never did. Interesting.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 27, 2012)

piyooshj said:


> Thanks. For flamingo 2010 onwards it never went back to 2006 + 2-3% annual increments. It should have gone back to ~700 which it never did. Interesting.


It looks like after the special assessment, a good portion of the total MF increase was the HOA adjusting the reserves collected in order to hopefully not need a special assessment in the future.  After all, a special assessment just indicates a failure of the HOA to collect necessary reserves in previous years.

Kurt


----------



## semicycler (Sep 27, 2012)

Great info.  Thanks!


----------



## GregT (Sep 27, 2012)

That is good info -- thank you for posting this! (and see you Thursday  )

Best,

Greg


----------

